# bought a 92fs today



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Well guys I just had to do it, I finally broke down and bought one. I took it home cleaned it really good, then took it to the range and put 150 rounds through it boy what a gun. I wanted one of these for a long time and now I cant wait to shoot it again, but next time ill have more rounds with me :smt168


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats. You should add it to your family list.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Roger that!*

Enjoy you new aquisition, Great weapon, accurate and reliable. I carry the 96 as a CCW and sometimes the 92FS. I shoot the 92 a lot more due to ammo cost. There is a vast knowledge pool on this board for your weapon if you should ever have an issue. I'm betting that it shoots and shoots, and shoots . . . . .


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new purchase. I've heard nothing but good things about this pistol and I'm finding out that they're true.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I bought my Beretta 92FS from Bud's Gun Shop online about a month ago - finally got a chance to take it to the range when I was up in Detroit a couple weeks ago - what a fun gun!! I love the craftsmanship and the quality. Since getting the 92FS I have also been looking to purchase a concealed carry gun and have been horrified at most of the other guns I have handled. I guess the Beretta has spoiled me!!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Like with any new gun, you go to the range with it for the first time in anticipation, and just hope you don't have any malfunctions. There is just no such suspense with the Beretta. :mrgreen: Great, great pistol. :smt023


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*CCW gun*

Just curious, why wouldn't you carry the 92FS as a CCW? It has the magazine capacity and with the right ammo, I use mostly Speer Gold Dot +P's it is a sure stopper. I am a fairly large person and can carry the Beretta 96, 92, or the Stoeger Cougar concealed easily with the correct clothing. Look into a Galco SOB holster for CCW, it is a super way to carry comfortably.


----------

